

Visualization of Reddit votes and comments in realtime - there
http://erqqvg.com/vizeddit/?v=2.0

======
nowarninglabel
I'm surprised people haven't seen this before, considering how many times it's
been posted on Reddit: <http://www.reddit.com/domain/erqqvg.com/top/?t=all>

What's really interesting is how fast the votes come in now vs. when this
released early last year before the 2009 giant uptick in popularity of Reddit.

------
cyen
Reminds me of some old (2006) Digg Labs experiments by Stamen Designs:
<http://stamen.com/clients/digg>

Too bad labs.digg.com has been taken down by now...

------
gacba
Wow...that felt like the love child of Frogger and Tetris. Fun to watch, but
not exactly a good use of time.

------
giu
Easter egg: Rot13("reddit") = "erqqvg"

------
powrtoch
Seems to stop after a minute or two...

------
newman314
Seems to me that clicking on the column should open a new window/tab to that
particular reddit.

------
thomasfl
That's a lot of upvotes and downvotes. The vizeddit is proabably good for
marketing reddit.

------
poundy
Is this all done in HTML5?

------
barkingcat
wow this is really pretty!

------
ergo98
How is getting the data?

EDIT: It sounds like periodic scraping coupled with a lot of made up data to
add flavor.

~~~
ElbertF
Reddit has a pretty decent API, you can add ".json" or ".xml" to pretty much
every URL (e.g. <http://www.reddit.com/.xml>).

